# Good hdmi 1 t 2 splitter?



## Pumpus (Mar 16, 2010)

Setting up a Panasonic Projector (with a 45 ft hdmi cable run) and an LCD TV and am looking for a good 1 to 2 splitter. 

Anyone really happy with one they have? Any suggestions on what I should make sure I get when I am looking ? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look here, Monoprice has the best prices on this sort of thing.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm using a Apogee 3x1 which is excellent. You can't go wrong for $20.

http://www.supermediastore.com/prod...1-3b-full-hd-1080p-25m-amplified-bulk-package


----------



## Pumpus (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I have put a good sum into the receiver, projector, and TV and cableing, so I would like to be sure I am getting a splitter that does what it needs... there doesn't seem to be a lot of info on the web of what makes a good one and what doesn't. 

If anyone has a link to something like that, that defines a "good" splitter, that would be a huge help.

Thanks again for any help you can give


----------



## fauzigarib (Mar 11, 2010)

Dude, don't bother unless it has a good return policy.

I have tried a couple, and they just seem to work iffy, at best. I tried a Rocketfish, QED, and a couple others, and just was not able to run my Apple TV, Denon DVD Player, and Mac Mini at the same time.

Good luck to you.

Fauzi


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a friend who uses a selecter from OPPO and he's very happy with it.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

koyaan said:


> I have a friend who uses a selecter from OPPO and he's very happy with it.


My bad, He got his selector from Blue Jeans.onder:


----------

